# Ogólne > Badania >  Lekko podwyższona ilość erytrocytów?

## chłopak17lat

Cześć, mam pytanie odnośnie ilości erytrocytów w mojej krwi - od paru lat mam zawsze lekko podwyższoną ilość czerwonych krwinek, żaden lekarz na to nie zareagował, więc to chyba nie jest stan chorobowy. Chciałem się dowiedzieć, czy to może wpływać na mój organizm podczas wysiłku?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Patryk86

Większa liczba erytrocytów może zwiększać wydolność wysiłkową (odporność na niedotlenienie), pod warunkiem że nie jest spowodowana choroba mieloproliferacyjną (czerwienicą prawdziwą) lub choroba płuc (POCHP). Tak w dopingu działa m.in EPO.

----------

